# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Aftrekken

## RobIsTop

Ik heb een vraagje .

Als je jezelf misschien wel 4 keer per dag aftrekt , ofdat dat gevolgen heeft op de groei .

want ik heb zelf een zeer kleine penis en ben 14 jaar  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

RobIsTop, 

Als je nog maar 14 bent dan kan het zijn dat je lichaam nog niet volledig in de puberteit zit en bij de ene jongen is de penis al wat groter dan bij de andere jongen op die leeftijd en dat heeft niets te maken met masturbatie. Je lichaam zal ook nog hard aan het groeien zijn, toen mijn zoon 14 was dan was hij lichamelijk nog een echt kind, is maar pas rond zijn 16de in de puberteit gekomen, dus maak je geen zorgen, dat komt wel allemaal goed. 
Veel succes en moed houden 
Christel1 
moderator

----------


## marc20031966

Size does matter, ondanks dat alle vrouwen zeggen dat dit niet zo is. Bluuh, vrouwen, jongen als je dit leest, begin maar liever nooit aan een (vaste) relatie. Geniet zo lang mogelijk van het single zijn.

----------

